# Widgets



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

Salut à toutes et à tous,

Je ne sais pas si tout comme moi vous possèdez mac Os 10.3.4 et que votre ordi un peu vieux, mais si encore une fois tout comme vous aimeriez avoir les widgets de Panther, voici la combine, et sans changer d' Os.
Allez sur ce site: http://widgets.yahoo.com/

Alors non je ne fais pas de pub pour Yahoo? 

je les ai testé et ils sont super pratiques!!!

Voilà c'était juste pour dire ça  

@+


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est ni plus ni moins que konfabulator qui a changé de nom après son rachat par yahoo.
D'ailleurs tappe: http://www.konfabulator.com et tu verra.

Cela dit je les trouve bien plus beaux que les widgets dashbaord et aussi bien plus pratiques (on peu les laisser sur le bureau). A tel point que bien qu'etant sous Tiger j'ai désactivé dashboard et j'utilise konf.. heu pardon.. Yahoo Widget Engine.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

C'est très gentil à toi ... 
Les widgets viennent avec Tiger et non Panther. Quant aux widgets de Yahoo, ils ne sont que le nouvel avatar de ceux initialement créés par Konfabulator (et copieusement pompés par Apple ...).

[edit] Encore grillé par JPMiss ... je l'aurai, un jour, je l'aurai ... :rateau: [/edit]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Ca sent bon le mouton grillé ce soir


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est ni plus ni moins que konfabulator qui a changé de nom après son rachat par yahoo.
> D'ailleurs tappe: http://www.konfabulator.com et tu verra.
> 
> Cela dit je les trouve bien plus beaux que les widgets dashbaord et aussi bien plus pratiques (on peu les laisser sur le bureau). A tel point que bien qu'etant sous Tiger j'ai désactivé dashboard et j'utilise konf.. heu pardon.. Yahoo Widget Engine.



Je ne savais pas pour konfabulator... et enffet il sont super pratiques et surtout on peut en télécharger moult


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

Ne vous battez pas messieurs!!! .D


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas pour konfabulator... et enffet il sont super pratiques et surtout on peut en télécharger moult



y a en particulier 2 horloges qui sont vraiment tres jolies


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y a en particulier 2 horloges qui sont vraiment tres jolies


Voui  
Et si tout comme moi vous êtres accro à l'actu on peut avoir Libération en widget.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

Bof : je viens de résilier mon abonnement à Libé ...


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bof : je viens de résilier mon abonnement à Libé ...



Mais pour ce widget tu n'es pas obligé d'être abonné à Libé


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

je voulais dire : le contenu ne me conviens plus 
Perso, je me contente de l'horloge de la barre de menu. Et ce que j'aimerais, c'est retrouver les bons widgets de dashboard (wikipedia par exemple, voire amazon) sous Konfabulator/Yahoo. Mais j'ai trop la flemme de m'y mettre ...


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire : le contenu ne me conviens plus
> Perso, je me contente de l'horloge de la barre de menu. Et ce que j'aimerais, c'est retrouver les bons widgets de dashboard (wikipedia par exemple, voire amazon) sous Konfabulator/Yahoo. Mais j'ai trop la flemme de m'y mettre ...



Ah ok!!!

Alors prends ton courage à deux mains cher Bompi... pour les trouver mais c'est vrai qu'il y en beaucoup!!!!


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire : le contenu ne me conviens plus
> Perso, je me contente de l'horloge de la barre de menu. Et ce que j'aimerais, c'est retrouver les bons widgets de dashboard (wikipedia par exemple, voire amazon) sous Konfabulator/Yahoo. Mais j'ai trop la flemme de m'y mettre ...


Voilà déjà pour wikipédia ici (très pratique)


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire : le contenu ne me conviens plus
> Perso, je me contente de l'horloge de la barre de menu. Et ce que j'aimerais, c'est retrouver les bons widgets de dashboard (wikipedia par exemple, voire amazon) sous Konfabulator/Yahoo. Mais j'ai trop la flemme de m'y mettre ...



Tiens si tu veux la barre de recherche Amazon c'est là: http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/dl_r.php?widget=37496


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Voilà déjà pour wikipédia ici (très pratique)



Pwouah! Mais c'est pour Dashboard ça!


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

Pas de doute, c'est Noël  Merci.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

JPMiss suit mieux que le tonton flingueur. Mais c'est l'intention qui compte


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pas de doute, c'est Noël  Merci.



Oui c'est Noël avant l'heure 
Et quand au lien du widget que je t'ai donné il fonctionne bien avec les widgets de Yahoo 

Et oui en effet il est fort ce JPmiss


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

:rose: Oups ...
Mais très pratique quand même ...(le widget pas dashboard)
bon là je m'enfonce ...


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pas de doute, c'est Noël  Merci.



Tiens pour toi qui voulait Wikipedia c'est là:
http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/dl_r.php?widget=35997&platform=mac

Je suis le père noyel!! :d

HO HO HO HO JOYEUX NOYEL À TOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

:mouais: Moi qui voulais me rattraper avec ça


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Moi qui voulais me rattraper avec ça



Trop tard! hihihihihihihihihihih
Tu es trop lent petit scarabé!!! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour toi qui voulait Wikipedia c'est là:
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/dl_r.php?widget=35997&platform=mac
> 
> Je suis le père noyel!! :d
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il marche bien le moteur de recherche de la galerie de widgets


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il marche bien le moteur de recherche de la galerie de widgets



OUI !!!!!!! 
Mais que croyais-tu, que je savais où se trouvait ces widgets? Bah non les moteurs de recherches ce n'est pas fait pour les chiens


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2005)

Quand je disais que j'avais la flemme ... c'était de les développer, pas de les chercher (hi hi hi)

Notamment, j'avais envie d'adapter le widget de dictionnaire et celui des pages de manuel d'Unix à Konfabulator/Yahoo. Et là, j'ai un brin la flemme de développer ...

En tous cas, c'est parfait.

PS : pour le dictionnaire j'ai laissé tomber depuis que j'ai vu le raccourci clavier ctrl-cmd-d ...


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quand je disais que j'avais la flemme ... c'était de les développer, pas de les chercher (hi hi hi)
> 
> Notamment, j'avais envie d'adapter le widget de dictionnaire et celui des pages de manuel d'Unix à Konfabulator/Yahoo. Et là, j'ai un brin la flemme de développer ...
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmm d'accord...
Alors là je ne peux rien pour t'aider, et cette fois un moteur de recherche ne viendra pas à mon secours:rose:


----------



## AuGie (24 Décembre 2005)

Topic dans customisations/widgets


----------



## chandeler.bing (24 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Topic dans customisations/widgets



Ah si tu le dis... c'est toi le chef!
Et désolé pour cette erreure de catégorie mais pour moi "customisation" c'était bricoler son ordi..


----------

